# Solved: Cue Club (pc games) problems



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

hi everyone, happy xmas!

i got brand new cue club game. its fantastic BUT sometimes when i play pool, click for shoot, suddenly crash down, popup its say










What happened??

my pc window xp sp2.

im grateful if anyone help me.

cheers


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

You may have better luck getting an answer if this was in the games section. I'll ask for it to be moved for you.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

If you click on the "see what data this report contains " and post that info here it MIGHT give some idea of what is wrong


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

dvk01 said:


> If you click on the "see what data this report contains " and post that info here it MIGHT give some idea of what is wrong


here report. hope you help me!


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

dvk01 said:


> If you click on the "see what data this report contains " and post that info here it MIGHT give some idea of what is wrong


hello?

you see above.

anyone help me?


----------



## Dunko9 (Apr 21, 2003)

Done. I have get rid of PC-CD Cue Club game. i pay download from Bulldog for Cue Club. its working. nothing crash. its perfect! im very happy!!  

i think its problems with pc-cd.


----------

